# Oh FFS they want me to have a GTT



## Cate (Feb 19, 2010)

Ho ho ho, I've been sent an appointment to have a glucose tolerance test as I've now given birth and apparently, might not be diabetic any more .  This is being followed up with an appointment at the "pre-diabetic" post natal clinic.

They didn't like it when I said I would fail the GTT ("well you don't know that for sure, and you need to have it anyway") and wasn't going to attend it.

Flaming NHS, they've done so well up till now!  I need to get my DSN on the case, as they've refused to cancel the appointments just on my say so.  I don't think the medical investigations lady understood when I said I'd been type 1 for 26 years and if I had a GTT it would send by blood sugars loopy.

Hey ho, onwards and upwards


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Cate how annoying for you grr, i guess once again these people think they know better then the person who has diabetes 24/7 I guess your DSN agrees with you and will try and get the appointment cancelled is that what you want?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

How utterly ridiculous! No wonder you're angry!


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 20, 2010)

If only it took having a baby to get rid of diabetes my life would be so much easier as a mum without diabetes! I think I would be pretty angry in your situation x


----------

